# Bookworm



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

HAHHAA, "Let's Pretend This Never Happened"...how appropriate!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm going to speculate that while reading it he was laughing so much that he inadvertently tore some pages. Then he probably thought he should read it really quickly and kept laughing which is why you found it that way. 

For the record, I only tore a few pages while laughing when I read it. (and LOVED IT!!)


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

duplicate post


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I originally opened this thread thinking it might be about books...but this was even better. Remembering the old days!!!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

He's looking kind of proud. Yes, it brought me back too - worst was the library books that you had to buy at whatever price they paid for it.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

hubbub said:


> I'm going to speculate that while reading it he was laughing so much that he inadvertently tore some pages. Then he probably thought he should read it really quickly and kept laughing which is why you found it that way.
> 
> For the record, I only tore a few pages while laughing when I read it. (and LOVED IT!!)


He enjoyed the book, thats for sure! I've gotta get another copy. I was excited to read that one too! I even had a bookmark in there that he also ate! Argh!
Its the only time he has ever done that. He is certainly testing his limits. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

wjane said:


> He's looking kind of proud. Yes, it brought me back too - worst was the library books that you had to buy at whatever price they paid for it.


Oh my goodness I didn't even think of that! Oh these pups have no concept of money.. everything is a chew toy. And its even more fun when the chew toy can be ripped into a million pieces and spread around the room. We are still finding little shreds here and there under the couches. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry about your book, but I can't stop laughing. The look on Marvin's face fits the title of the book soooooooooooooo well!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

meadows said:


> Oh my goodness I didn't even think of that! *Oh these pups have no concept of money.. *everything is a chew toy. And its even more fun when the chew toy can be ripped into a million pieces and spread around the room. We are still finding little shreds here and there under the couches.


I love it.

NewfieMom


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

NewfieMom said:


> I originally opened this thread thinking it might be about books...but this was even better. Remembering the old days!!!
> 
> Hugs,
> NewfieMom


 
Knowing NewfieMom is a reader I went right to the original post to begin looking through the recommended reading -- surprise, surprise. too funny. Good thing I just walked over to the library this afternoon and picked up two books.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

KathyL said:


> Knowing NewfieMom is a reader I went right to the original post to begin looking through the recommended reading -- surprise, surprise. too funny. Good thing I just walked over to the library this afternoon and picked up two books.


Gee, Kathy, since you were posting in this thread you might as well have recommended a few books...even if they were just for meadows' dog, Marvin, to chew!

NewfieMom


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

I am afraid to buy a new one in fear that he might decide its a tasty treat! I guess the books along with the shoes will be on lockdown status from now on!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

meadows said:


> I am afraid to buy a new one in fear that he might decide its a tasty treat! I guess the books along with the shoes will be on lockdown status from now on!!


How about an ebook? (although you might not want to temp fate) :uhoh:


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

wjane said:


> He's looking kind of proud. Yes, it brought me back too - worst was the library books that you had to buy at whatever price they paid for it.


Brought back memories of when this happened to me too.  Luckily, our librarian - a dog lover - told me not to worry about getting a replacement. She got it from her vendor and I just paid for it when the book came in.

Lesson learned though.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Who can get mad at a face like that! Brings back memories. I borrowed a book from the library years ago - Good Dog, Bad Dog and yup you guessed it, my puppy chewed off all the corners. I had to buy the book and I think I still have it. Not sure if the training methods were any good because I never did read it. lol


----------



## marvis11 (Aug 26, 2014)

Can you imagine the skepticism you would have encountered if you tried to explain EXACTLY what really happened here, to a school teacher regarding homework (or in this case, a book reading assignment)?


----------

